#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-11-01
<mcc0nnell> What's the best way to start getting involved with the DC LoCo?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-28
<adom> just found out the hard way that whomever provisioned the rack I'm working on decided to power the APC using two daisy-chained power cables, but they didn't feel the need to zip tie or crosstie the cables at all.
<adom> so when you pull on an APC power cable to get a little slack, the whole thing powers down and half the rack goes offline.
<adom> awesome
<ChinnoDog> doh
<ChinnoDog> Time to set some standards for data center wiring.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-29
<adom> ya tell me about it
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-30
<hackfu> Hello
<marcoceppi> hackfu: o/
<hackfu> Good morning.
<marcoceppi> hackfu: it's a bit more in the afternoon here in DC ;)
<hackfu> some of us just woke up from a long night ;D
<hackfu> Where do you live marcoceppi?
<marcoceppi> hackfu: I'm in Falls Church actually
<hackfu> I'm in the heart of DC.
<hackfu> on Dupont Circle
<marcoceppi> Nice, I'm looking for a place to move in to the city proper in a few months, so hopefully I'll finally be "legit" ;)
<hackfu> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/guerrilla-gardener-returns-to-dupont-circle/2013/10/27/7122f3ba-3f35-11e3-9c8b-e8deeb3c755b_gallery.html
<hackfu> DC vigilante.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-10-31
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * marcoceppi backflips
 * adom stretches and pulls a hammie.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-11-01
 * ChinnoDog makes the sound of a salamander
 * marcoceppi is a jaunty jakalope
<ChinnoDog> According to Wikipedia it is "jackalope" unless you are talking about a Canadian rock band
 * marcoceppi changes wikipedia
<ChinnoDog> I guess that is one way to resolve the disparity.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-11-03
<manchicken> Howdy all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-10-28
<swift110_> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-10-29
<swift110_> hello all
<marcoceppi> o/
<swift110_> how are you
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-11-01
<swift110_> hello all
<swift110_> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-02
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-03
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-11-04
<swift110> hey
<swift110> hey
<ChinnoDog> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-11-01
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: adom: Join my meetup. http://meetu.ps/c/3Cb4K/1LpVF/f
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-10-29
<ChinnoDog> Is everyone on 19.10 yet?
